

Xobni (YC S06) launches 2nd business model in 3 months - Xobni Enterprise - brezina
http://www.xobni.com/blog/2009/11/02/introducing-xobni-enterprise-including-salesforce-com-sharepoint-ldap-more/

======
ScottBev
Interesting to see their growth. I absolutely love the xobni free client. I'd
have Plus if Corporate would pay for it. Enterprise could probably be sold to
them easily.

------
adelevie
Good rep for Penn State!

